# Calling in sick



## Flea (Jun 8, 2011)

Anybody else feel guilty when they have to call off work?  After a week of intolerable ___ I finally dragged myself in yesterday and my boss sent me right out the door again.  So this morning I opted to save myself the trip.

:barf:

I never used to feel guilty for calling off, but nowadays I have a job that actually _means_ something.  I have one client who's agoraphobic and he's been psyching himself up all week to go out for a walk.  When I called off he sounded like a kid getting the news that Christmas had been cancelled.  I rescheduled with him but it wasn't a happy feeling for me.  I've had other jobs that were simply junk jobs, where I was easily replaceable if anything went wrong, but this is different.  So I'm just turning it into motivation to get better. Soup, crackers, books on tape, Tylenol PM, I think we all know the drill.


----------



## Nomad (Jun 8, 2011)

Be grateful that you have a job with that kind of pull, that makes you not want to take time off because you could be helping others.  That's awesome.

And get well soon, too of course!


----------



## Flea (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks.  I really am blessed that way, and it's been a long time coming.  Many of my clients have told me after a while that they really like working with me, and some have even contacted the agency asking to be paired with me exclusively.  It's nice to have a job that loves me back.


----------



## KELLYG (Jun 8, 2011)

A job you love that loves you back.  That is wonderfull.   

I don't like calling in sick because it puts my co-workers out.  They end up working harder while I am out.


----------



## WC_lun (Jun 8, 2011)

I hated caling in sick.  Even after I became very ill and would call in from the hospital, I'd still feel guilty about it


----------



## Sensei Payne (Jun 9, 2011)

I feel bad for calling in sick with my massage clients...

but my day job is in a call center in a corperate office...if I got the time...I will call in if I have to..no one works harder..in fact I am helping someone in India get a little overtime...so in reality, it helps everyone when I call in. =D


----------



## oaktree (Jun 9, 2011)

I don't feel guilty when I call out sick because if I am to sick to work it means I am really sick and seeing a doctor. Also looking at the brighter side people who are sick do not work very good, they make others sick causing more lose of time. So if you are really sick rest and see a doctor and return the favor of holding the fort down when your co-worker gets sick.


----------



## Namii (Jun 9, 2011)

Inside I feel bad about calling in sick, but you cant help it when you're sick. I wouldnt want to be sitting next to the sick person getting their sickness because they came to work sick.  
I dont know how anyone can go to work when they feel like they have the plague, You are already miserable as is, working while sick makes you more miserable.


----------



## Flea (Jun 9, 2011)

I think I'm finally on the mend ... after a wasted errand to the Urgent Care the other night where they rubber stamped me with "allergies," my regular doc this morning told me I had a virus and sent me off with effective cough medicines.  I called my boss and told her I'd leave it up to tomorrow morning as to whether or not I come in.  I probably will.  I don't want to leave that client in the lurch - I know what that walk in the park means to him, and he doesn't want to do it with anyone else.  It's good to be appreciated.


----------



## jks9199 (Jun 9, 2011)

If you're sick... stay home.  You won't be at your best, and you may make your colleagues sick, too.  

I even can handle rare "mental health days" where you realize your attitude is just not going to be good and you'll be wasting your time at work.


----------



## Flea (Jun 10, 2011)

Every day is a mental health day for The Flea.  :lol:

Last night I got all my stuff ready for work today, and when my feet hit the pavement for the dog walk I just knew ... get back to bed, you.  I called my poor client and I thought he was going to burst into tears.  I feel like such a jerk ... but I know from experience that pushing myself before I'm ready will just drag it out.


----------

